# 25.4mm In line seat post



## Porcia (21 Nov 2018)

Looking for a 25.4mm In line seat post, every place I've looked seems to be out of stock with no date as to when they will restock.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Nov 2018)

Try this one.
https://www.santafixie.co.uk/kalloy...MI0pvn2Y7m3gIVx-J3Ch1DaAN-EAQYGyABEgJbD_D_BwE

EDIT - Oops, not exactly in line as you’ve asked, I’ll keep looking!


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Nov 2018)

Not cheap at £44 this Thompson zero set back is in stock at Wiggle. Only available in silver though.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/thomson-elite-inline-seatpost/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&sku=5300041399&kpid=5300041399&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shopping+-+All+Products&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mckv|sRUJC18yl_dt|mcrid|295292317327|mkw||mmt||mrd|5300041399uk|mslid||&mkwid=sRUJC18yl_dt&pcrid=295292317327&prd=5300041399uk&pgrid=58852352866&ptaid=pla-521481934289&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI29iv2pbm3gIVGc53Ch1T6gCDEAQYFyABEgLQofD_BwE


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Nov 2018)

An even more expensive Black Thompson seatpost here;
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...MIsK_q5pnm3gIVBOaaCh2IeAyEEAkYASABEgK_jPD_BwE


----------



## Porcia (22 Nov 2018)

thanks for that, looked at wiggle and could not see one must be getting old


----------

